# Weekly Competition 2019-45



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R F2 R' U2 R' F R' U2
*2. *U F R2 U2 F R U2
*3. *R2 U' R' F2 U R U2 F2 R' U'
*4. *U' R U' F' R2 F' U' R F' U'
*5. *R' F2 U R' F U R' U R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' B D R B R' F' U' F D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 R
*2. *D' L2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 U' F D R2 B' R2 U R' B' D2
*3. *R2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 R U F2 R2 D F D L' B U
*4. *F2 D2 B' R2 B U' R' B2 L D2 R2 F' U2 F U2 B R2 B2 L2 F'
*5. *D' L U' D' F' D' B' R L2 F' R2 F2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' B' D Rw' R' B2 D2 B' U L B2 Fw' F' R2 F L' R Uw U' B' Rw' R D F Uw2 Fw F' D Rw' R2 U Fw L D' F2 Uw' Fw' L B F'
*2. *U Fw2 Rw' R2 U' L2 R D' Uw2 U' B D' F' R2 D' Rw2 R2 F Uw U' Fw D Uw2 F Rw' B2 Fw Rw' D L' Uw B D' F Uw R B' Fw Rw R2
*3. *D2 Rw' F L U Fw' D U F L' B2 L2 Rw R' D Uw2 Rw Fw F U Rw Fw U' F2 D2 L2 B' Fw D2 Uw' B2 D' Rw2 F' L' Rw R2 F L R2
*4. *Fw' R2 Fw2 Rw B Fw' R' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' R2 D Uw2 L2 R' Uw B D' Fw' D2 Rw' Uw L' Uw' B Fw2 Uw U' F' L2 U' L' D2 L' B Rw' R' Fw2 L
*5. *F L2 B' F' L Rw' U2 Rw B Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 F Uw2 Fw' L' Rw' U' Rw Fw Uw B' Fw2 R Fw2 U2 R U R' D U B' Rw2 B2 U2 B2 Rw2 R2 B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw U R Bw Fw2 L' Lw R2 Dw' F2 L Bw R D2 Bw' D2 U' Fw' F' L B2 R' Fw' Rw B' Dw2 Rw U2 Bw2 D' Dw2 Fw' U R' Dw2 U Bw F2 L' Dw Bw L Lw F R Dw' B' Fw D' Bw2 L2 D' Lw' F' Rw' R' U' Fw R Fw
*2. *Rw2 Bw' Fw' F2 L Fw' F' Lw Rw2 D Bw' L Rw' R Fw' Dw U B2 Rw R Uw U2 Fw2 Lw' Uw U' L Rw' Uw2 B2 Lw' Uw' U Fw Rw' Uw' U' L Lw' Rw' F Rw F R2 Uw' B R2 D' Bw Rw2 R' U B F' Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw
*3. *B2 R2 D' Uw Fw2 D' L Lw R2 D' L2 B' D2 R' D' Dw' Rw R U2 L Lw' R2 D Dw Bw2 F R2 D L' Dw Uw' R' D2 Bw Fw' F Lw' Rw2 R' Bw' Dw2 B' Fw F Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw Uw' Bw U2 Lw' B' Lw Fw2 F' Dw' U' Bw2 Lw2
*4. *D Fw2 D' L2 Rw R2 Bw2 Fw F' U2 L' R2 D' B2 Bw' U B' D2 U2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw Dw' B Bw2 Lw' Rw' F' Dw' Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 B2 Lw2 Rw' R Bw F2 D2 Uw U L' F' Dw' Uw B2 Bw2 Dw2 L2 Rw R' U' B' Uw Fw Dw' L D B
*5. *Rw2 D' L' U' Rw' R Bw' Fw Lw' Dw L2 B' Fw2 F L F2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 B' Bw2 R U' Bw2 Lw Rw B' Uw Lw' D2 Lw2 U' R2 D' L B Dw' Fw D L' Lw Bw2 L2 U' F2 R2 Uw' Fw Rw2 R B' F' Dw' Bw Lw' R Fw2 Dw' L' Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L' 3R 2B 3R' 2B' 3F D' 2B2 3F' F2 R D2 2D' 2B' 3F' 3U2 2U U 2F' 3U2 2L2 2R' 3U2 L' 3U' 2B' 3U' 2U2 2F 2D' F2 D' 2D' 3U 2U 3F' L2 2B' L2 2L2 2R2 R2 U2 2L' 2U2 B' 2F 2D2 B 3F' 2F2 2R' B2 L' 2B 2R' B 2B2 3R2 B2 2B 2R 3U2 3F 3R' U 2B' R' D' B2
*2. *2R 2F F2 L2 R' 2B 2F' U 2B' 2R2 2B 2F2 F2 3R2 2F R B' 2F 2D2 3F2 2L2 2U' 2B' 2F F 3R' 2R' U L F' U 2F' D2 L 3R 2R 2B2 2F2 F 2L2 F' 3R2 3F U2 2B2 2R 2U U 2L' 3R 2B L' U F' 2U 2L' 3R 2F2 3U' 2R' 3U' L 2F' 2L2 U 3F2 R' 2B2 3F 2F'
*3. *U2 B2 2F 2D2 2U' B' 2B2 3F' 2F' L2 2L' 3F 2F L2 2L' 2B' 3F2 U' 3F 3U F' 2D' 3U 2U R' U 2B2 3F2 2L' 2F' 3U' L2 2D' U2 R 2D B L 3F F2 2R' 2B2 2F' D' 2F 3U2 R' 2D 2L' 3F 3R2 2B2 2F' 2L 3R D 2D' F2 U' B' 3F L2 3U' U2 R U' 2B U 2B2 D2
*4. *2D' 2L 2D 2B2 U' 2B2 2F2 2L2 3R' 2F' 2D' 2U 2R' R2 2B2 L2 2D R' B2 3F2 2L' 3U 2R 3U2 2U' L F 2L2 3R 2R D 2F' 2R' 2D' U L' D' 2D' 3U2 U 2L' U' F2 2D' 3R R2 2B 3R' 2D2 3U2 2B2 3U' U' F2 3U2 U 2B' 2F 3U U L2 D 2F' 2U' U' 2F' F' 2D' 2R2 F2
*5. *3U' B2 3R 2R2 R2 2F2 L' B' 2L' 2B2 U2 L2 D2 2U2 2F L 2R B' 2D' L' 2R2 B 3F2 L2 2B' 2F 2D' 3F' 2U' R2 3U2 3R' 2B2 3F' 2R2 2D' F2 2D U2 2R' B 3F' F 3U2 R2 2U2 U 2B F' 2D' 2L2 2B2 R B2 2R2 2F 3R2 2F' F2 3R2 B' F' D2 U' R2 F2 2D' 3R F2 2D

*7x7x7*
*1. *L2 3F 3L 2D2 3L F' 3D2 U' B' 3L2 D 2L' F U' 3L2 D2 3F 3R2 2R 2D2 R' D' 2U 3L2 3R U 3F2 R2 2B' 3R 2B 3B U 3B' 3F' 2D 2U2 U2 2B 2D2 2B L' 3L 3B' R' 2D L2 2L 2R2 R2 F L2 2L2 R2 D' R2 3B' 3L 3R2 R2 B2 2B2 3F 2F U F2 L' R 3B' 2D2 3D 2R2 R F L D 2D 3L 3R B' 3B 2D2 3D' 3U' 3R2 U B' 2B 3F2 2D B 3B' 3D2 2B F' 3D 3B' 3D 2L2 3R'
*2. *B 2B' F2 D2 3U2 2U' 2R' 3D2 3L 2F' 3D2 2U F' L' 2R 3B' 2F D' 3D2 3B' 2D 2L2 3R2 2F F2 D' 3D2 3L2 2R R' 3B U2 3L2 2R2 2U 3R2 3B' D 3U B2 2R' 3B 2F' 3U 2B' 2F' 3R' 2D2 3D 3U2 2U' B2 3D U2 2L2 D B' 2B 3R2 2R2 2D B2 3U' 2U 2B' 2L' D2 2D 3D' 3B2 3R F' 3U2 L2 2U2 3B' F' R 2B 2L2 2B' 3U F' R' 2D 2L D L2 3U' 2F R' D2 3D2 U 2B2 3R' U 3F 3D2 U2
*3. *3B2 F R' F' 2L' D2 3D 3U' U2 2L2 3L 2R2 3D' 2L R 3D 3R 2B' 3U2 2F2 2L' R2 D 2B2 2U' 3L' 2R' 3U 3L' 2U' 2L' 3D 3L' 2D 2F' F D' 3L' 3B 2F2 2D' B F' 3L2 2B' F U2 L2 3L' 2R2 3U' L2 2D' 2L' 3B F 2U2 3F D2 3U2 2R 2B 2F' 3L D2 2D2 2R' 2B 3F2 D' B' L' F' 3L' 2D 2U' 3R2 3F' 3D B D' 3L2 2D2 3U' 2U' U' 3B2 3F' 3U2 3B' 3F' 2F' 3L' 2R' 3D2 B' 2B' L' R' 2U'
*4. *2F2 3D 3B2 D2 3L2 D2 2D 3U2 3L2 2B' 2L 3B F 3R2 R2 F2 2R' 3B D B 2F 3U R 2B 2R2 U' 3B2 D' B' 2B' 3B2 D2 3D' U 3F' 2F' L2 3B2 2F 2D2 3D U 2F2 D2 3R2 R 2U2 U2 R2 3U U L 3B 3L' 3R2 2D 3R U 2R 2B2 2L 3B' 2L' B' L2 3R2 3D' 2B' F' 2D 2U U2 3F' F2 U2 3L R 3F L2 3B2 2F2 L R2 D' L 2B2 3F2 2D' L 3L' R2 2B 2L 2R' D' 3D2 B' 2B' 3L R
*5. *3D' 3L' 3R2 D 2F D2 R' D' 2B2 2F D' 3U' 3F 2U 2L2 2R2 B' 2D' 3F' L2 3L 2B 3L R2 U B2 3F 2R2 2U2 3L D 3B' F' 2D 3U2 2B' 2L2 2D2 2U B' 2B 3F 2F2 2R' 2B2 F2 3D 2B2 U 3R F2 D' 3U L2 2L2 3R' 2U2 L' 3L' 3R' U2 2F' U2 3F' D2 2U U2 3L' R 3F2 U 3B2 L 2U2 L' R2 B2 3B2 3F2 2F2 L2 3R2 2D' 3U U2 B2 3B U 2F L' 2B D2 2L 2B2 2R' 2B' 2R2 3D2 3B 3R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F' U F2 U2 R' F' R2 U'
*2. *U F R F' R2 F U' F U2
*3. *R' U R' U2 R F' R2 F2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U R F2 D2 R2 L2 D2 L' F2 L2 U' B' R2 F' B2 U' F' U2 F' Rw Uw2
*2. *F2 D R2 U2 R2 F' R B2 L' R2 U' R2 B U B L' R' B R B' Rw Uw'
*3. *D L' U' D2 B' L2 F2 L2 D B' R' U' D2 L' B D2 B' F L' B' F Rw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw' R Fw D' U' Fw' D L' F' Uw' Rw2 B' F' D2 L2 Rw' R U Rw Uw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' R D R D2 Rw' Fw2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F L Fw2 U2 Fw'
*2. *Fw' F' L' B2 D U2 B' L2 Rw Uw' U' Fw F2 L R F' L2 R2 D2 U F' D Uw L Rw D F L' D2 F' Uw2 R' B' F2 Rw' D' B D' Fw L
*3. *Rw2 U2 L' Rw2 R2 D Uw' U L U' L' Rw2 R' Uw2 R2 F Rw' B2 F D' Uw2 U' Fw' Rw Uw R' F2 D R2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 L' R Fw2 F2 D' U' F2 L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 Fw2 L Dw Rw' D' U2 L2 Lw R D Rw2 Uw' U' Bw Rw2 Dw2 U2 L' F2 L2 Lw R2 D Lw2 D U R2 D2 U' Bw2 Fw' D U' Fw R Fw Dw2 U' R U2 R D' Dw2 U' B U' B2 L' B2 L2 Fw' L2 Dw' R Uw Bw2 R B F2
*2. *F Rw2 R2 Fw2 D Rw' D' U Bw F2 Dw Uw' R' Bw D U2 L Lw D' U Rw' D' B' Bw Rw2 B Rw2 U' Lw2 Fw' Dw' Lw F L2 Fw2 U L Uw' L Fw Rw D2 Dw' Uw U' Lw' Rw R' Fw' L2 U' Rw2 Uw2 B' Lw2 Fw F L' D2 B
*3. *L Fw2 R2 Fw D' Uw2 Fw D' Uw2 U Bw' L' Lw D2 L' F D L Lw' F Dw2 Fw' R' B Lw' Bw L2 Rw B' Rw' R D Uw Lw' Rw Fw2 Rw B' L' Lw2 D' Dw' L' Lw Dw2 Lw' Rw' Dw' U2 Bw2 D' Uw' F D Rw F Dw2 Lw' Bw' R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L' 2B2 D' 2D 2B' 2U U' F' 2U 2B' 2D2 2U' U2 B 2F' 3U2 U2 3F L' 2L' R' 2U' 2B R2 3F 2L 3F2 3U2 2U2 U' F' D2 3U2 2U' B2 D2 3U' U' 2B2 2R 2B' 2F 2L2 F2 3U' R U2 L' B2 3F' 2L 3F 2D' 3R2 D' L 3F' 2D2 B2 R B2 2B 2L R 2F D2 2U U' F' L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 2U2 R' 2F2 3L 2B L' 3L 3F2 D' 3U 2F 2D' U F' L' 3F 2R' 2D' 3U' U' 2B F 3L2 2B 2D 3D' 3L 3R2 F2 2L' 3R2 2R' R' B2 3U' 2B2 3U' 3L2 R D2 2F 3L2 D2 F 3L' B 3R' D2 3L 3D' L2 2L2 3U' L' 2B 3U2 3R2 D 2B D 3B' 2R2 2U L' 3D2 R B' 2B2 3F2 2F F' L R2 2F 3L' 2R' R' 2U2 L2 2L' D' 3B' L2 2F' 3R2 D' 2B' 3D' 2R' 2B' F' 2L2 3R U2 2R' R 2U2 2R' 2D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D F L2 U2 R2 L2 D B' R' U2 R2 U' B2 L B R F' U2 Rw' Uw2
*2. *U2 F R L2 D B L' F D' U' R2 B' U F' U D R' B2 F2 D R2 Fw' Uw
*3. *D' B' D L D U' F' B2 D2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 B' D B2 F' U2 R' L Fw Uw'
*4. *F2 L B R' U L U' B' D2 F' B U L F2 L' R' D U' F' U' F' Uw
*5. *B2 R2 U' R D' U2 F D' L U' F U D R' L2 F2 R2 B R2 U L' Fw Uw2
*6. *B2 U2 D' B D' L' D' B U2 F D2 B' U2 B' U2 D L2 U' D R2 Fw' Uw'
*7. *D U' R' D2 B2 F2 U D2 L U2 B' U' B' D' B U' L2 U L B2 Rw2 Uw2
*8. *B2 L2 F B R' U R D L R D B2 L2 B R2 U' D R2 L F Rw2 Uw'
*9. *F' L2 R2 U' D2 F B2 U' R2 D F B' L U2 R B' U R2 U B D Rw Uw2
*10. *R U2 L R' B D2 F U2 L' D' F' R B U B2 F' R' U2 D' L' Fw Uw2
*11. *D2 F2 R' L' F' R2 F' U' L U2 F' D' B' F2 R2 B F' D F' B' D' Fw' Uw
*12. *U R F2 D' B2 L B' R2 D2 U' L2 F L2 U L2 F' B L' U B' Rw2 Uw2
*13. *U B F' D L' R' D' F B R B' D' L2 F2 B U' B2 F L Fw Uw2
*14. *B' R2 F' R B F2 R' F2 B' D2 R L2 B2 F R B' L F2 U2 R2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*15. *L' B' R B F2 U2 F L' U' F2 L B U2 D' R U' R B U' D Rw Uw
*16. *D R2 F' L' B' U' R2 L F' B2 L' R' D2 F' R' U2 R D F2 U2 Fw Uw'
*17. *D U R' L' B D F2 B2 D2 F' R D' U2 L' R' D L R2 D' F Rw Uw'
*18. *D' U2 B' U D R' U2 R U F' R' B D2 U2 B' F' U' D R Fw Uw'
*19. *D U L' B2 U' R D' F B2 R U' L2 U' F D L F D B' D' Fw Uw
*20. *D' F2 B R2 U' D' B U' L' R F' R L U' F' U' B D' F D' U
*21. *L2 F2 R2 U2 R' L2 U F U L' F' R' F U2 F' B2 U' D' F' Rw' Uw2
*22. *F U2 L B D2 L D B2 R2 U2 B' F2 L R U B2 R2 B2 F R2 Uw
*23. *U2 L B' F2 U L B2 U' R' B2 R2 U D B U2 D2 R U2 D Rw2 Uw
*24. *L2 B R2 B' F R U2 D' L' U2 B2 U R' F' D2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw
*25. *D2 R' F U' D2 B F R' D' R U' B U2 L' F' R2 U' F2 U' Rw2 Uw
*26. *F2 B2 D R2 L' F U F' B' D' L2 U D L' R' D2 U L2 R U Fw Uw2
*27. *U2 L2 U2 R2 F L' U F' R B' D R' U2 R' F' U2 D' R2 L Fw Uw
*28. *F2 D' F' B' L U' L2 R2 U F' R L2 U2 F D R' D' F' D' Fw' Uw2
*29. *L' B' R B D' R2 U R2 B F2 D2 R' B R B' F U' B2 D'
*30. *R2 B L' U' L R' U' F2 U2 D' F R2 F2 B R' F' L' D' U2 R' F' Rw Uw
*31. *R2 D F' R2 B2 F2 R2 F R' U2 F2 R U F' U L2 U L2 B2 Uw'
*32. *B U' F2 L2 F' L D2 F L' R' U R' U B2 F L B2 L2 B Rw'
*33. *R' D2 F' U2 L2 R' D' B' D B' R' B2 F' L2 B2 F L2 B L R2 D Rw' Uw2
*34. *R B2 R' L2 U L' D2 L D' B' R2 L' B2 U2 D2 R2 L U' L' F' Rw2 Uw'
*35. *L2 R2 D' U B2 R2 F' U' L' B R U2 D R' U R' D2 L F R' B'
*36. *F L F D U L D L' B' R2 F' B2 R' U' R' D2 L F' R2 B D Fw Uw2
*37. *U' D' F R' D2 U' F R' D' R2 F' L R B L2 U L' F2 R2 U' Fw' Uw
*38. *L2 R U D R' B F' R2 F' L2 R' B2 R2 D U2 R' U L2 R2 B' U' Fw' Uw
*39. *F' B2 U2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B D B2 R F R2 B2 F' L B' R2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*40. *D' B R F2 L U D2 L D2 F' D' B' R2 U F' R D2 U2 B Rw Uw
*41. *U F' R' L' D' U' F' R B' F' L F2 D U B2 D' F' U2 D2 B' Rw2 Uw
*42. *U B' L U' D' B R' D2 B2 R' L2 U2 R L U R2 L' B F2 L' U' Fw Uw'
*43. *F B' U2 L D2 B2 L' D' F' D F R2 D' B2 F R2 D' L D2 F2 B Rw' Uw
*44. *L2 F L2 B' L U' D' B2 U L' D' B D2 L2 F U' L D2 L2 R2 Fw Uw2
*45. *F2 B R2 D' L B L' F' U2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 U' B L B2 F' Rw2 Uw
*46. *U2 D B R B' D B L D' R' B' D' U2 R' U R2 U F' U Rw Uw2
*47. *U' B L' U D B2 R F' B U' R F B2 R2 B' D2 B' D' U L2 Fw Uw2
*48. *U2 R' U2 R B2 U' F U' B2 L2 D F2 D B2 L B2 R' D' U R Fw' Uw2
*49. *R2 B2 R2 D2 F' B R F' R2 L2 D' R' U2 D2 L B' D L2 D' U' Fw Uw'
*50. *D R B' R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R' U F D R2 F' B2 D' R B' L2 F' Rw Uw2
*51. *F' D U' B' U' D' R2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 D F2 D2 F2 D' F B D R2 Fw'
*52. *L U B' D F L2 R' F' L B' L' D' U' R U2 L2 B F2 R B2 Uw'
*53. *L' R F B2 R L' B2 L D B2 F' L D U2 F' B R' L' F2 Rw2 Uw
*54. *F2 L2 U F' L B U R B2 R' D2 L' D U F R' D' B R2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*55. *D L2 R' F' L' R F' B D2 B' D2 F2 B2 D2 B' D' F' U' R' L2 Fw' Uw2
*56. *L2 B2 D' U' R2 B D F' L F B D2 B2 L2 B2 U' F B U2 L' R' Fw' Uw2
*57. *D' L F2 B L' B' R2 F' R D' R2 B U D F2 B2 D2 R L2 U2 D Rw' Uw2
*58. *B' F' D' R2 D U F2 L' F2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F' B' L Fw' Uw2
*59. *D' B2 L R U2 B L' B2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 D L' B' L U2 D F R Fw' Uw
*60. *L' U D L' U2 R B L D' F U2 D' L B R' B' U2 F2 U2 Rw Uw'
*61. *B2 D R' U2 F B' D' B' L' U2 F B2 R' U2 F U L' U2 F' U' R2 Uw'
*62. *B2 F L D' L2 F D2 U' B' D R U B' L2 F D B R F D2 F' Rw' Uw'
*63. *L U F2 B D R' U' F2 L' B2 F2 D L' B R' B2 D U2 F Rw' Uw
*64. *L2 F B2 R U B' D' L' F2 U' B D R B F2 R' F' D B Rw Uw
*65. *B' U2 B' F L' U L2 B D U2 L2 F L2 F' D R2 L2 D2 L' B' F Rw Uw2
*66. *L2 D' B2 R' B' D' F2 U' F2 B2 L2 D L2 D B D2 R L F B2 D' Fw Uw2
*67. *F B D2 B2 L2 B' D B' F' L2 U R' B' U2 B R' F D2 F Rw2 Uw
*68. *B2 L R' U' B' U' L U2 R D U B2 R2 B L F2 U2 F D L2 F2 Uw
*69. *L' U2 D2 F L2 F' U2 L2 B L F D' F' B L2 B L U F2 D' Fw' Uw2
*70. *D L U2 F L' F2 B2 L F B2 L2 D2 U L' R2 U' L D R L' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 B' R2 B' D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 D' R B' U2 R D F2 L2 F2
*2. *D R2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 B L F' D' F2 R' D R' D' U2
*3. *U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D2 B' R U2 L B' F' U F D2 B'
*4. *L R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' L B' D U2 R U L' B' U' L2
*5. *F2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F' L2 F D' R' D U F L' B' F2 R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 U2 L2 F L2 F R2 D2 F D2 L2 U' B' L D R B' L' D L2 U2
*2. *B U R2 D B2 R' F' L U' F' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D'
*3. *L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D' R D2 F' L R2 U' F2 R2 U2
*4. *U' B2 D2 L D2 B' D R F L F2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U2 D'
*5. *D L2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' D' B L' U R F' U2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 L' D R U2 L' D' U2 B' L D2
*2. *L2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 D U2 B U L2 B' F' R'
*3. *U2 L F2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 B' U R' B' D' B' L' U L' F2
*4. *D' F2 U2 F' U2 B' R' U B' D R U2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R
*5. *U' B' R2 F2 R U F B R' L' F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 F' D' F U F2 L' B R D U B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B R U B' L' D F' R2 B' R U' B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 D L2 D R2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 D2 F' D2 B D2 L' B' F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' F R' U' F R2 U2 F'
*3. *D2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' F' U' L B F' R' D2 F L' U'
*4. *F2 D R2 D' R' F2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 Rw2 B' Uw U F' D Rw2 R B2 D Rw D' Fw2 U' Fw2 U' F' L' D2 B' Fw2 Rw D' L' Uw2 U B' Rw F

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' R' F2 R' U R F2 U2
*3. *B2 L' B2 D2 L R F2 U2 R D2 R2 F L' R D B F2 L2 F2 R' U2
*4. *D' L' R' B2 Uw U' L' Rw Uw2 Rw F' L Uw B Fw' Uw' R' D2 U' B Uw L2 F Uw2 R2 F2 D2 L2 Uw L D U2 Fw2 L D2 U2 R' B F2 L
*5. *F' D' Fw2 F2 L' Bw F2 Dw2 Lw D2 Uw2 L' R2 D Fw F' Rw2 D' U' Rw' Fw F2 Rw2 D2 Lw F2 U R2 F Lw2 B' Lw R F' Rw' R2 Uw Bw U2 R2 B' Bw' L Lw' Rw2 R' Uw2 L2 Rw U' Bw2 Uw2 L2 D' Dw' Uw' B Bw2 Uw U

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F U2 R2 F' R F' R2 U' R' U'
*3. *U B2 D L2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U L' D' B' R' F U B U F' R
*4. *Rw D' Rw2 D' U' L2 Uw' U' F D B R' Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw2 Fw' L' R2 B U L2 Rw' R F R D2 U F' Uw' B' F2 L' B F' U L Rw2 B R'
*5. *D2 Dw' Uw2 R' Bw2 F D' Lw' Rw Dw' L' Rw' B2 Bw' F2 Dw2 Uw F2 R2 D Dw2 Lw D U2 Rw U Bw Rw' Fw Dw Uw' Rw' Fw F U Bw2 F Rw' D Dw2 F2 U2 B' Bw' Dw F Lw Uw' Fw' Lw Dw Lw' Rw' U2 L' R Uw' Bw2 F Uw2
*6. *3U' 3R U B' 3U U' 2R' 2D2 3R' 2D' 2B 3F2 2F 2L' 2R2 2B 2F' F' R' D' 2F F' L 2L2 2U' U2 2L2 2R' 2D U' B' 2B' 3F2 2F2 3R 2F2 D 2L2 F 2L2 R' 2D 3U' U2 3F F' R B2 3R2 R' 2F2 3R' B 2F' 3R' 2B' F 3U' F' 3R' R' 3U2 L' B2 L' 2U' 2L2 2R 2B' L

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' R F2 R F' R2 F R'
*3. *U B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U' B2 U F' U B2 D U F2 L' U B' U2
*4. *B2 Uw F2 Uw B Rw' R2 B2 Rw D' U2 F' Rw2 R B2 F' L' U2 F Uw' U2 B D Rw D Uw F' D2 L2 Rw U2 R Uw' B2 Fw R2 Fw2 Rw2 B' D
*5. *D2 U Rw' R2 Uw' Lw' B2 Dw' L B2 F2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 Bw Fw' F' Dw' Fw' Dw' Fw Dw Uw2 Bw2 Rw R2 Bw2 Dw' R' Fw' Rw Dw2 R D' U2 Bw' U L Uw' B' Bw' Fw2 R U' L2 F U2 Bw2 L Dw' L2 Rw2 Bw Lw D' L2 B2 Uw' Fw2 F
*6. *2B' D 3U L' D 3U2 U2 2L2 3R2 2D' 3U2 2U2 U' 2B2 3F 2R' 3U' 2U2 R' 2D2 2U' 3F2 2F' 2D2 2U' U' 2B 3U2 L 2L2 3R2 2D' R 2B2 2D B' F2 D2 U2 3F 2D 3R' 2R 3U 2U2 2L R2 U' 2R2 3U L B2 3U' 3R2 D' 2B 3U2 3R2 B' R2 2D' 2B' U2 2F2 R 2D2 B' 2B 2F L'
*7. *B' 3U 3F' 3L2 2B2 R' 2U2 3L2 3F2 2D2 3U' L' 3B R2 U L2 D 3U' 2U2 F' R2 2B' 3F' L R2 3D' 3U L2 2D2 3B D B' 2L B 3D2 3R' 2D2 B 3D' 2R' D2 3L2 3D2 2B2 3R' 2D' L' 2D2 2B' D 2F 2L 3R' 3F L2 3R2 B D2 3D2 3U 2U' 3L' 3R' 2D2 3L' 3B' 2L' 2R' 3U' 2L 3D2 2B2 F 2U 2R' 2U2 B' L2 2R' R' U2 2F U 2B2 3F 3D2 2R2 2U' U2 R 2U2 U2 3R 2B' 2F D' 2B' F 3D2 3U2

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR4- DL5- UL6+ U5- R4+ D5- L2- ALL2- y2 U1- R5- D4+ L2+ ALL1- UR DL UL 
*2. *UR3- DR1+ DL2- UL2+ U2+ R4- D0+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U5- R2+ D6+ L2- ALL4- UR UL 
*3. *UR4- DR0+ DL6+ UL1+ U1+ R3- D5+ L3- ALL4+ y2 U4- R2- D4- L2+ ALL0+ DR DL UL 
*4. *UR0+ DR0+ DL5+ UL2- U3+ R3+ D5+ L5+ ALL5+ y2 U1+ R6+ D6+ L5- ALL2+ UR DR 
*5. *UR0+ DR2+ DL2+ UL1- U2+ R1- D2- L3- ALL0+ y2 U3+ R1- D1- L5+ ALL6+ DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R' L U' B' L' R' U' l b' u'
*2. *B L' R U L U R' B l b u'
*3. *U' B' R' U B' R B R' r' b u'
*4. *L R' L R B' U' L' B l r b u'
*5. *U R' L' U L' B R B U' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) /
*2. *(-3, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -3) / (2, 0)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -2) /
*5. *(0, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L' U' R' B L' R' L' R' U' R'
*2. *U B R U L R L' B' L U' R
*3. *R B U B' U R' L' R L' U B'
*4. *U L R' B' U' L U' L' R' U L'
*5. *U L R U' B' U' R' B' U R U

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R' F2 R' U F' R2 F R2 U'
*3. *D R2 L' F2 R D R B' D' F2 L' B2 R2 B2 L' U2 R D2 F2 R2
*4. *B2 L' Rw' D' B2 Fw' R2 U2 F U F' L2 Rw Fw' Uw' Rw' D' F2 L Rw' R2 Fw Rw2 Uw F D2 Rw' D B2 D' U2 F U2 R2 Fw R Fw2 L2 D F2
*5. *B' Fw2 R Bw2 F' U' Lw' D B' L2 D Rw' D2 Lw R Bw' D' Uw U' L Lw U2 Lw2 Rw B' Bw2 D U Rw2 B2 R2 Bw' R2 D' B Bw' Lw2 Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw U Lw R2 Uw' U' Bw2 Fw2 R Bw' Fw2 Rw2 R2 F D Fw2 D Bw' Dw2 Fw'
*OH. *R2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 L' F D' U L' R2 F2 U L
*Clock. *UR1- DR2+ DL2+ UL3+ U3- R5- D5+ L1- ALL3- y2 U5+ R0+ D4+ L3- ALL2+ UL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R U L' R U' L' U B' b
*Square-1. *(0, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (6, 3) / (-1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, -3) / (0, 2) / (2, 0)
*Skewb. *U R L B' R' U B' U' L' U' L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *f F R l' b r f' l f' L R F' R B R B' R F'
*2. *L l' L r' R F' f l' r' B' L B' R' F' R' F
*3. *F L' B f F r' b f L' F' L' R' F' L' R'
*4. *L' b' l' L r R' b l r F' R' B' F' L' R F' L' F
*5. *B R b' l' L' F' b r f R F L' F R B L' R B' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw B' Lw' Rw' L R Bw U R Uw B Lw' Uw Bw' Rw' Uw Lw Bw Uw' Lw u' l' r'
*2. *Rw' Lw R Lw' Bw L' B Uw' R' Uw' Bw' Uw Lw Bw' Rw Bw' u' b'
*3. *U R' Bw' Lw U Rw R Bw L B Rw Bw' Uw' Lw' Rw Uw Lw' Bw' Lw' u' l'
*4. *Bw Uw U' Lw' L Rw B' Uw L Bw Rw Uw' Rw Uw' Bw' Lw' Uw l r b'
*5. *U Lw' L R B' Uw' Lw' L B' Lw' U Bw Lw' Bw' Lw' Bw' Uw Rw' u r


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2019)

Results for week 45: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(143)
1.  1.29 Varun Mohanraj
2.  1.44 MichaelNielsen
3.  1.46 Sameer Aggarwal


Spoiler



4.  1.49 Legomanz
5.  1.56 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.57 Sean Hartman
7.  1.60 OriginalUsername
8.  1.65 ExultantCarn
8.  1.65 MLGCubez
10.  1.66 parkertrager
11.  1.76 JackPfeifer
12.  1.78 asacuber
13.  1.80 TipsterTrickster
14.  1.81 Coneman
15.  2.09 milo black
16.  2.13 ichcubegern
16.  2.13 Trig0n
18.  2.18 JoXCuber
19.  2.20 Cuber2113
19.  2.20 turtwig
21.  2.21 DhruvA
22.  2.29 Magdamini
23.  2.32 CubingwithChris
24.  2.33 NathanaelCubes
25.  2.36 jancsi02
26.  2.38 Dylan is nub
27.  2.45 pantu2000
27.  2.45 mihnea3000
29.  2.46 AlphaCam625
30.  2.50 Logan
31.  2.52 remopihel
32.  2.57 arquillian
33.  2.64 Zeke Mackay
34.  2.69 Nutybaconator
35.  2.75 Luke Garrett
35.  2.75 BradyCubes08
37.  2.78 wuque man
38.  2.79 tJardigradHe
39.  2.82 DGCubes
40.  2.84 SpiFunTastic
41.  2.88 cuberkid10
42.  3.02 Clément B.
42.  3.02 MrKuba600
44.  3.08 boroc226han
44.  3.08 Brayden Adams
46.  3.13 G2013
47.  3.15 dollarstorecubes
47.  3.15 Dylan Swarts
49.  3.18 bennettstouder
50.  3.21 Underwatercuber
51.  3.24 NewoMinx
51.  3.24 HawaiiLife745
53.  3.28 Mikikajek
54.  3.29 Liam Wadek
55.  3.30 Color Cuber
55.  3.30 MattP98
57.  3.35 Sub1Hour
58.  3.36 BradenTheMagician
58.  3.36 [email protected]
60.  3.37 Neb
61.  3.39 DiscolouredWenis
61.  3.39 monstercuber
63.  3.42 RapsinSix
64.  3.43 fun at the joy
65.  3.45 CubicOreo
66.  3.46 typo56
67.  3.50 riz3ndrr
68.  3.52 ARandomCuber
68.  3.52 eyeball321
68.  3.52 OHboi
71.  3.56 fortissim2
72.  3.57 2017LAMB06
73.  3.59 d2polld
73.  3.59 Shadowjockey
75.  3.61 trav1
76.  3.63 Fred Lang
77.  3.71 Rollercoasterben
77.  3.71 Casper A.
79.  3.73 Coinman_
80.  3.75 João Vinicius
81.  3.78 Ontricus
82.  3.81 T1_M0
83.  3.83 Comvat
84.  3.84 Julio974
84.  3.84 abunickabhi
86.  3.89 Koen van Aller
87.  3.92 MCuber
88.  3.94 niclas.mach
89.  3.96 TheCubingAddict980
90.  3.97 weatherman223
90.  3.97 Isaac Latta
92.  4.04 Michael DeLaRosa
93.  4.08 jvier
94.  4.09 Aadil- ali
95.  4.17 danvie
96.  4.25 Parke187
97.  4.30 abhijat
98.  4.31 DesertWolf
99.  4.34 SpeedCubeReview
100.  4.38 Axel Lönnstedt
101.  4.42 ThatLucas
102.  4.59 topppits
103.  4.76 Ian Pang
104.  4.77 Billybong378
105.  4.80 pizzacrust
106.  4.81 InlandEmpireCuber
107.  4.95 Immolated-Marmoset
108.  5.12 epride17
109.  5.16 John Benwell
110.  5.23 HooverCuber
110.  5.23 Nayano
112.  5.24 vilkkuti25
113.  5.25 V.Kochergin
114.  5.45 [email protected]
114.  5.45 VIBE_ZT
116.  5.62 nevinscph
117.  5.68 Jmuncuber
118.  5.74 Glomnipotent
119.  5.80 speedcube.insta
120.  5.92 toinou06cubing
121.  5.97 taco_schell
122.  6.07 FaTyl
123.  6.10 wearephamily1719
124.  6.16 Alpha cuber
125.  6.20 BenChristman1
126.  6.33 V.ASHOK
127.  6.35 Henry Lipka
128.  6.41 Pratyush Manas
129.  6.62 Petri Krzywacki
130.  6.71 Thelegend12
131.  6.75 OriEy
132.  7.11 UnknownCanvas
133.  7.25 Mike Hughey
134.  7.31 PingPongCuber
135.  7.74 Cubeorithms
136.  7.87 One Wheel
137.  7.98 I'm not rouxd
138.  8.48 MarkA64
139.  11.39 Jacck
140.  12.19 MatsBergsten
141.  12.20 JustAnotherCuber
142.  12.55 PetrusQuber
143.  20.19 SoaringAscent


*3x3x3*(163)
1.  6.46 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  6.77 Luke Garrett
3.  7.10 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7.63 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.65 Varun Mohanraj
6.  7.95 JackPfeifer
7.  8.03 tJardigradHe
8.  8.14 CubingwithChris
9.  8.19 Sean Hartman
10.  8.32 thecubingwizard
11.  8.49 parkertrager
12.  8.62 jancsi02
13.  8.66 Zach Clark
14.  8.69 Magdamini
15.  8.77 asacuber
16.  8.83 cuberkid10
17.  9.00 wuque man
18.  9.09 arquillian
19.  9.19 MLGCubez
20.  9.25 ExultantCarn
21.  9.33 Zeke Mackay
22.  9.35 NewoMinx
23.  9.39 Toothcraver55
24.  9.45 NathanaelCubes
24.  9.45 Ontricus
26.  9.58 dollarstorecubes
27.  9.61 Shadowjockey
28.  9.62 HawaiiLife745
29.  9.64 turtwig
30.  9.66 MichaelNielsen
31.  9.70 milo black
32.  9.74 boroc226han
33.  9.77 zhata
34.  9.78 ichcubegern
35.  9.92 MrKuba600
36.  9.93 AlphaCam625
37.  10.14 DiscolouredWenis
38.  10.17 BradyCubes08
39.  10.26 DGCubes
40.  10.29 Clément B.
41.  10.35 Coneman
42.  10.37 Legomanz
43.  10.42 DhruvA
44.  10.50 JoXCuber
45.  10.54 mihnea3000
46.  10.60 Dylan is nub
47.  10.61 riz3ndrr
48.  10.69 Nutybaconator
49.  10.70 Cheng
50.  10.91 2017LAMB06
51.  11.03 G2013
51.  11.03 Dylan Swarts
53.  11.07 monstercuber
54.  11.09 AidanNoogie
54.  11.09 jackeyguy
56.  11.11 d2polld
57.  11.13 Coinman_
58.  11.18 Logan
58.  11.18 Keenan Johnson
60.  11.21 BradenTheMagician
61.  11.32 MCuber
62.  11.39 Mikikajek
63.  11.46 speedcube.insta
64.  11.48 RapsinSix
65.  11.57 ARandomCuber
66.  11.60 trav1
67.  11.73 Axel Lönnstedt
68.  11.74 Color Cuber
69.  11.82 niclas.mach
70.  11.88 [email protected]
71.  11.95 fortissim2
72.  11.97 Isaac Latta
73.  12.04 remopihel
74.  12.08 fun at the joy
75.  12.13 jvier
76.  12.19 Cooki348
77.  12.20 Michael DeLaRosa
78.  12.25 MattP98
79.  12.31 Underwatercuber
80.  12.38 Parke187
81.  12.40 obelisk477
82.  12.44 typo56
82.  12.44 OHboi
84.  12.50 João Vinicius
85.  12.53 Glomnipotent
86.  12.60 abhijat
87.  12.66 Keroma12
88.  12.68 weatherman223
89.  12.71 Trig0n
89.  12.71 20luky3
91.  13.00 TheNoobCuber
92.  13.04 sigalig
93.  13.12 SpiFunTastic
94.  13.16 Ian Pang
95.  13.17 CubicOreo
96.  13.23 V.Kochergin
97.  13.28 abunickabhi
98.  13.29 revaldoah
99.  13.39 Fred Lang
100.  13.46 Sub1Hour
101.  13.53 Neb
102.  13.74 Koen van Aller
103.  14.09 xyzzy
104.  14.50 DonovanTheCool
105.  14.56 TheCubingAddict980
106.  14.69 SpeedCubeReview
107.  14.70 Rollercoasterben
108.  14.84 ThatLucas
109.  14.87 Immolated-Marmoset
110.  15.04 Kal-Flo
111.  15.09 jake.levine
112.  15.11 InlandEmpireCuber
113.  15.30 Liam Wadek
114.  15.33 eyeball321
115.  15.43 Aadil- ali
116.  15.48 epride17
117.  15.54 topppits
118.  15.70 Henry Lipka
119.  15.74 Lvl9001Wizard
120.  15.84 Alpha cuber
121.  16.62 nevinscph
122.  16.76 bennettstouder
123.  16.92 FaTyl
124.  17.02 DesertWolf
125.  17.15 John Benwell
126.  17.44 Brayden Adams
127.  17.49 Billybong378
128.  17.55 [email protected]
129.  17.95 MarkA64
130.  18.46 pizzacrust
131.  18.51 OriEy
132.  18.65 vilkkuti25
133.  18.74 VIBE_ZT
134.  18.85 toinou06cubing
134.  18.85 Petri Krzywacki
136.  19.02 Casper A.
137.  19.57 UnknownCanvas
138.  19.76 Nayano
139.  20.12 Comvat
140.  20.16 PingPongCuber
141.  21.37 [email protected]
142.  21.63 GG
143.  21.87 HooverCuber
144.  21.95 danvie
145.  22.21 dnguyen2204
146.  22.31 Vraj95Soni
147.  23.10 Mike Hughey
148.  23.44 BenChristman1
149.  23.89 taco_schell
150.  24.50 Pratyush Manas
151.  24.93 One Wheel
152.  26.23 Pedro Ruthielmo
153.  26.80 PetrusQuber
154.  26.88 Thelegend12
155.  27.58 V.ASHOK
156.  30.14 wearephamily1719
157.  32.22 SoaringAscent
158.  32.30 Jacck
159.  35.31 JustAnotherCuber
160.  35.65 Cubeorithms
161.  38.84 MatsBergsten
162.  39.43 I'm not rouxd
163.  50.11 eff82


*4x4x4*(107)
1.  30.59 jancsi02
2.  32.33 Khairur Rachim
3.  32.92 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  33.85 ichcubegern
4.  33.85 Sean Hartman
6.  34.93 G2013
7.  35.46 OriginalUsername
8.  36.50 Cheng
9.  36.96 MrKuba600
10.  37.28 Shadowjockey
11.  37.48 DiscolouredWenis
12.  37.77 mihnea3000
13.  38.09 DGCubes
14.  38.21 wuque man
15.  38.27 turtwig
16.  38.66 asacuber
17.  39.07 milo black
18.  39.24 parkertrager
19.  39.26 NewoMinx
20.  39.40 arquillian
21.  39.98 boroc226han
22.  40.71 CubingwithChris
23.  41.10 Coinman_
24.  41.52 typo56
25.  42.08 Ontricus
26.  42.39 MichaelNielsen
27.  42.53 abunickabhi
28.  42.61 DhruvA
29.  43.06 Zeke Mackay
30.  43.16 Michael DeLaRosa
31.  43.24 dollarstorecubes
32.  43.30 HawaiiLife745
33.  43.84 BradyCubes08
34.  44.20 Clément B.
35.  44.88 CubicOreo
36.  45.16 João Vinicius
37.  45.28 20luky3
38.  45.29 MattP98
39.  45.35 Luke Garrett
40.  45.54 Fred Lang
41.  46.14 BradenTheMagician
42.  46.63 riz3ndrr
43.  46.67 [email protected]
44.  46.91 jackeyguy
45.  47.31 abhijat
46.  47.44 Keenan Johnson
47.  47.94 Nutybaconator
48.  48.02 SpeedCubeReview
49.  48.26 V.Kochergin
50.  49.69 DesertWolf
51.  49.74 fun at the joy
52.  50.38 Neb
53.  50.89 xyzzy
54.  51.84 TheNoobCuber
55.  52.10 Dylan Swarts
56.  52.57 nevinscph
57.  52.59 Logan
58.  52.70 d2polld
59.  53.44 AlphaCam625
60.  53.55 Axel Lönnstedt
61.  53.68 jvier
62.  53.71 zhata
63.  53.81 remopihel
64.  53.87 UnknownCanvas
65.  54.51 Rollercoasterben
66.  54.59 Casper A.
67.  54.77 Sub1Hour
68.  56.01 Mikikajek
69.  56.60 John Benwell
70.  58.33 Keroma12
71.  58.68 monstercuber
72.  58.69 ThatLucas
73.  58.75 Glomnipotent
74.  59.18 weatherman223
75.  59.43 topppits
76.  59.50 RapsinSix
77.  1:00.35 speedcube.insta
78.  1:01.59 bennettstouder
79.  1:02.27 ARandomCuber
80.  1:02.40 Koen van Aller
81.  1:03.88 Parke187
82.  1:04.81 Nayano
83.  1:06.47 InlandEmpireCuber
84.  1:08.25 FaTyl
85.  1:08.40 VIBE_ZT
86.  1:09.10 Alpha cuber
87.  1:09.41 TheCubingAddict980
88.  1:09.49 OriEy
89.  1:12.82 Henry Lipka
90.  1:14.98 SpiFunTastic
91.  1:15.48 pizzacrust
92.  1:18.70 Ian Pang
93.  1:19.36 HooverCuber
94.  1:19.92 Petri Krzywacki
95.  1:20.78 Mike Hughey
96.  1:25.84 One Wheel
97.  1:27.38 Comvat
98.  1:28.81 PingPongCuber
99.  1:42.35 SoaringAscent
100.  1:42.78 BenChristman1
101.  1:44.24 wearephamily1719
102.  1:44.56 Cubeorithms
103.  1:45.60 Jacck
104.  1:50.21 Thelegend12
105.  2:06.58 MatsBergsten
106.  3:25.47 JustAnotherCuber
107.  DNF Julio974


*5x5x5*(58)
1.  55.29 Sean Hartman
2.  56.62 jancsi02
3.  1:05.36 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:05.68 ichcubegern
5.  1:05.98 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:07.69 Shadowjockey
7.  1:08.86 arquillian
8.  1:12.60 HawaiiLife745
9.  1:13.99 Luke Garrett
10.  1:15.83 DiscolouredWenis
11.  1:16.83 milo black
12.  1:18.61 DGCubes
13.  1:20.04 Coinman_
14.  1:20.51 parkertrager
15.  1:20.66 boroc226han
15.  1:20.66 MrKuba600
17.  1:21.97 João Vinicius
18.  1:23.81 CubicOreo
19.  1:24.00 BradyCubes08
20.  1:24.64 Clément B.
21.  1:24.91 Ontricus
22.  1:25.73 nevinscph
23.  1:25.93 dollarstorecubes
24.  1:26.20 fun at the joy
25.  1:27.65 abunickabhi
26.  1:28.63 monstercuber
27.  1:28.91 Sub1Hour
28.  1:32.25 V.Kochergin
29.  1:33.26 Nutybaconator
30.  1:39.41 20luky3
31.  1:39.97 Dylan Swarts
31.  1:39.97 MattP98
33.  1:40.43 ThatLucas
34.  1:42.08 Neb
35.  1:44.65 Henry Lipka
36.  1:44.73 Casper A.
37.  1:52.29 ARandomCuber
38.  1:53.75 UnknownCanvas
39.  1:58.05 Rollercoasterben
40.  1:58.45 remopihel
41.  2:02.18 VIBE_ZT
42.  2:05.42 Alpha cuber
43.  2:05.81 topppits
44.  2:06.99 Nayano
45.  2:07.48 Parke187
46.  2:09.73 bennettstouder
47.  2:12.11 TheCubingAddict980
48.  2:14.90 OriEy
49.  2:15.30 d2polld
50.  2:15.90 One Wheel
51.  2:31.94 Petri Krzywacki
52.  2:36.76 Koen van Aller
53.  3:17.32 BenChristman1
54.  3:24.77 Jacck
55.  3:24.91 HooverCuber
56.  3:49.15 MatsBergsten
57.  5:35.79 wearephamily1719
58.  DNF Cooki348


*6x6x6*(26)
1.  1:49.24 jancsi02
2.  1:49.30 Sean Hartman
3.  2:02.48 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:02.72 cuberkid10
5.  2:08.50 arquillian
6.  2:13.99 JoXCuber
7.  2:16.86 OriginalUsername
8.  2:18.21 Coinman_
9.  2:30.13 dollarstorecubes
10.  2:32.95 xyzzy
11.  2:36.25 milo black
12.  2:39.67 CubicOreo
13.  2:41.47 João Vinicius
14.  2:45.79 abunickabhi
15.  2:47.56 DGCubes
16.  2:50.10 Sub1Hour
17.  2:51.40 boroc226han
18.  2:52.10 ThatLucas
19.  2:53.56 nevinscph
20.  3:20.56 Dylan Swarts
21.  4:03.05 Nayano
22.  4:04.04 topppits
23.  4:32.40 One Wheel
24.  4:47.88 TheCubingAddict980
25.  5:19.77 Jacck
26.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(19)
1.  2:42.62 Sean Hartman
2.  2:53.46 ichcubegern
3.  3:04.82 wuque man


Spoiler



4.  3:20.05 OriginalUsername
5.  3:22.28 Coinman_
6.  3:28.24 nevinscph
7.  3:54.15 xyzzy
8.  4:03.96 dollarstorecubes
9.  4:09.05 DGCubes
10.  4:11.63 João Vinicius
11.  4:23.00 abunickabhi
12.  4:34.78 ThatLucas
13.  4:44.78 boroc226han
14.  4:52.30 Logan
15.  5:18.74 Dylan Swarts
16.  6:11.71 Nayano
17.  7:06.31 Casper A.
18.  8:07.50 Jacck
19.  DNF parkertrager


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(41)
1.  3.85 Dylan is nub
2.  5.34 MichaelNielsen
3.  5.66 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  5.70 Legomanz
5.  6.28 milo black
6.  6.32 asacuber
7.  6.92 ExultantCarn
8.  8.78 arquillian
9.  9.12 turtwig
10.  9.60 Sean Hartman
11.  10.39 riz3ndrr
12.  11.11 NathanaelCubes
13.  11.26 abunickabhi
14.  11.59 OriginalUsername
15.  14.20 Color Cuber
16.  14.47 G2013
17.  17.71 typo56
18.  19.49 I'm not rouxd
19.  20.60 fun at the joy
20.  20.80 Nutybaconator
21.  21.16 Ontricus
22.  22.42 ichcubegern
23.  22.73 Trig0n
24.  22.77 MattP98
25.  25.49 nevinscph
26.  26.73 Mikikajek
27.  27.63 remopihel
28.  29.80 John Benwell
29.  31.45 Fred Lang
30.  32.05 MatsBergsten
31.  34.65 Billybong378
32.  34.85 Immolated-Marmoset
33.  39.59 João Vinicius
34.  44.57 [email protected]
35.  47.52 dollarstorecubes
36.  59.05 Jacck
37.  1:09.58 Alpha cuber
38.  1:41.89 Thelegend12
39.  3:10.58 Koen van Aller
40.  DNF mihnea3000
40.  DNF eyeball321


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(33)
1.  19.89 jakgun0130
2.  22.75 arquillian
3.  23.64 daniel678


Spoiler



4.  23.76 G2013
5.  24.20 Andrew_Rizo
6.  27.44 typo56
7.  32.97 abunickabhi
8.  42.66 Mikikajek
9.  48.89 NathanaelCubes
10.  49.80 Cubeorithms
11.  52.36 Sean Hartman
12.  1:07.28 Underwatercuber
13.  1:09.39 Glomnipotent
14.  1:27.30 nevinscph
15.  1:29.42 Ontricus
16.  1:41.88 DesertWolf
17.  1:56.99 BradyCubes08
18.  2:13.77 Khairur Rachim
19.  2:38.79 FaTyl
20.  2:38.90 dollarstorecubes
21.  2:41.89 João Vinicius
22.  2:47.38 Jacck
23.  2:52.32 fun at the joy
24.  3:23.57 OriEy
25.  4:17.09 Trig0n
26.  5:56.32 Coinman_
27.  6:53.86 Fred Lang
28.  DNF MatsBergsten
28.  DNF remopihel
28.  DNF MattP98
28.  DNF SpiFunTastic
28.  DNF ichcubegern
28.  DNF Alpha cuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)
1.  2:56.70 abunickabhi
2.  3:35.31 typo56
3.  3:49.67 OJ Cubing


Spoiler



4.  5:29.37 Sean Hartman
5.  5:40.20 nevinscph
6.  5:43.34 Mikikajek
7.  6:57.68 MatsBergsten
8.  7:50.29 Jacck
9.  9:56.77 Cubeorithms
10.  DNF Alpha cuber
10.  DNF MattP98


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  8:53.50 typo56
2.  9:58.38 nevinscph
3.  16:49.10 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  47:17.12 Cubeorithms
5.  DNF MatsBergsten
5.  DNF abunickabhi
5.  DNF Sean Hartman


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  38:49.36 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF Cubeorithms

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF Cubeorithms

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  18/22 54:28 Dylan Swarts
2.  10/10 55:24 MatsBergsten
3.  10/13 52:03 MattP98


Spoiler



4.  7/9 22:28 Sean Hartman
5.  4/4 20:03 FaTyl
6.  5/7 31:55 Jacck
7.  2/4 7:23 Cubeorithms
8.  6/14 54:27 nevinscph
8.  1/2 2:24 abunickabhi
8.  0/2 6:43 fun at the joy
8.  1/3 14:00 RyuKagamine
8.  1/2 13:34 OriEy


*3x3x3 one-handed*(110)
1.  12.67 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.74 tJardigradHe
3.  13.56 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  13.70 Luke Garrett
5.  14.11 2017LAMB06
6.  14.19 Sean Hartman
7.  14.68 OriginalUsername
8.  14.97 riz3ndrr
9.  15.05 jancsi02
10.  15.19 milo black
11.  15.43 CubingwithChris
12.  15.83 HawaiiLife745
13.  16.09 Cheng
14.  16.33 asacuber
15.  16.43 NewoMinx
16.  16.51 arquillian
17.  16.55 NathanaelCubes
18.  16.58 ichcubegern
19.  16.85 AidanNoogie
20.  17.75 BradyCubes08
21.  17.80 AlphaCam625
22.  18.07 MrKuba600
23.  18.19 DhruvA
24.  18.39 turtwig
25.  18.47 wuque man
26.  18.50 Zeke Mackay
27.  18.53 BradenTheMagician
28.  18.55 Coinman_
29.  18.74 Dylan is nub
30.  18.80 Clément B.
30.  18.80 abunickabhi
32.  19.02 MCuber
33.  19.37 Shadowjockey
34.  19.48 OHboi
35.  19.71 DiscolouredWenis
36.  19.72 typo56
37.  20.00 boroc226han
38.  20.14 ARandomCuber
39.  20.29 dollarstorecubes
40.  20.74 Nutybaconator
41.  21.13 Ontricus
42.  21.24 jvier
43.  21.34 V.Kochergin
44.  22.02 João Vinicius
45.  22.43 Cooki348
46.  22.44 xyzzy
47.  23.12 Axel Lönnstedt
48.  23.25 Michael DeLaRosa
49.  23.36 [email protected]
50.  23.59 Trig0n
51.  23.81 MattP98
52.  23.94 ThatLucas
53.  24.04 Glomnipotent
54.  24.57 fortissim2
55.  24.71 fun at the joy
56.  24.81 DGCubes
57.  25.72 Logan
58.  26.00 CubicOreo
59.  26.05 zhata
60.  26.29 speedcube.insta
61.  26.32 epride17
62.  26.34 trav1
63.  26.58 Fred Lang
64.  26.70 InlandEmpireCuber
65.  26.98 G2013
66.  27.07 DonovanTheCool
67.  27.10 Neb
68.  27.13 Mikikajek
69.  27.45 d2polld
70.  27.98 obelisk477
71.  28.03 Parke187
72.  28.58 revaldoah
73.  28.87 TheNoobCuber
74.  29.19 remopihel
75.  29.38 monstercuber
76.  29.55 Dylan Swarts
76.  29.55 Henry Lipka
78.  30.82 Rollercoasterben
79.  31.16 DesertWolf
80.  31.26 Julio974
81.  31.95 nevinscph
82.  33.10 OriEy
83.  33.12 Underwatercuber
84.  33.40 SpiFunTastic
85.  33.44 eyeball321
86.  33.59 Petri Krzywacki
87.  35.51 UnknownCanvas
88.  35.80 Brayden Adams
89.  37.66 Koen van Aller
90.  38.80 HooverCuber
91.  38.91 Alpha cuber
92.  39.53 TheCubingAddict980
93.  39.57 John Benwell
94.  41.51 VIBE_ZT
95.  41.63 Mike Hughey
96.  42.62 toinou06cubing
97.  44.81 Comvat
98.  47.51 Casper A.
99.  48.28 Cubeorithms
100.  49.32 Thelegend12
101.  50.75 Billybong378
102.  51.85 [email protected]
103.  55.14 taco_schell
104.  59.79 BenChristman1
105.  1:00.35 Ian Pang
106.  1:00.99 Nayano
107.  1:02.09 Jacck
108.  1:05.34 PetrusQuber
109.  1:47.07 SoaringAscent
110.  1:48.08 I'm not rouxd


*3x3x3 With feet*(15)
1.  27.89 tJardigradHe
2.  32.78 OriginalUsername
3.  33.83 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  39.35 V.Kochergin
5.  44.68 dollarstorecubes
6.  1:15.93 Alpha cuber
7.  1:49.39 fun at the joy
8.  1:50.30 One Wheel
9.  1:54.51 ichcubegern
10.  2:02.69 abunickabhi
11.  2:31.81 nevinscph
12.  2:57.58 Immolated-Marmoset
13.  4:29.99 Jacck
14.  6:34.78 Koen van Aller
15.  8:34.92 Cubeorithms


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(9)
1.  25.13 CubingwithChris
2.  28.64 arquillian
3.  54.92 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  57.59 abunickabhi
5.  1:04.25 fun at the joy
6.  1:05.89 dollarstorecubes
7.  1:37.91 milo black
8.  1:57.28 Jacck
9.  2:09.86 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(31)
1.  26.00 (23, 26, 29) Smiles
2.  27.67 (22, 30, 31) xyzzy
3.  28.33 (24, 30, 31) T1_M0


Spoiler



4.  28.67 (22, 34, 30) Bogdan
5.  29.00 (24, 33, 30) jakgun0130
6.  30.33 (27, 32, 32) asacuber
7.  30.67 (28, 31, 33) Theo Leinad
8.  31.00 (29, 28, 36) Jack314
9.  32.00 (31, 33, 32) Sean Hartman
10.  37.00 (34, 39, 38) Mike Hughey
11.  38.33 (44, 35, 36) Jacck
12.  39.67 (38, 47, 34) dollarstorecubes
13.  40.00 (31, 49, 40) fun at the joy
14.  41.67 (37, 43, 45) remopihel
15.  43.67 (38, 43, 50) RyuKagamine
16.  53.33 (47, 51, 62) PetrusQuber
17.  DNF (21, DNS, DNS) TheDubDubJr
17.  DNF (23, 33, DNS) G2013
17.  DNF (24, 32, DNS) Shadowjockey
17.  DNF (24, 28, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
17.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) Zeke Mackay
17.  DNF (DNF, 31, DNF) Underwatercuber
17.  DNF (32, DNF, DNF) João Vinicius
17.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) Logan
17.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) tJardigradHe
17.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) parkertrager
17.  DNF (40, DNF, 38) MattP98
17.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) Dylan is nub
17.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) BradenTheMagician
17.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) milo black
17.  DNF (47, DNS, DNS) boroc226han


*2-3-4 Relay*(59)
1.  44.13 tJardigradHe
2.  44.65 Khairur Rachim
3.  48.06 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  49.19 Sean Hartman
5.  52.06 ichcubegern
6.  53.01 wuque man
7.  53.22 milo black
8.  53.41 Nutybaconator
9.  53.92 Michael DeLaRosa
10.  54.07 AlphaCam625
11.  54.11 boroc226han
12.  54.75 Luke Garrett
13.  55.13 Coinman_
14.  55.20 DiscolouredWenis
15.  55.62 BradyCubes08
16.  55.68 fun at the joy
17.  56.49 dollarstorecubes
18.  59.82 HawaiiLife745
19.  59.95 V.Kochergin
20.  1:01.60 abunickabhi
21.  1:01.95 DGCubes
22.  1:02.91 Ontricus
23.  1:03.32 CubingwithChris
24.  1:04.83 asacuber
25.  1:04.87 CubicOreo
26.  1:07.19 riz3ndrr
27.  1:08.83 nevinscph
28.  1:10.36 [email protected]
29.  1:11.82 MattP98
30.  1:12.85 d2polld
31.  1:13.16 Neb
32.  1:13.77 João Vinicius
33.  1:18.08 Casper A.
34.  1:19.83 monstercuber
35.  1:20.97 Rollercoasterben
36.  1:22.43 UnknownCanvas
37.  1:22.75 Koen van Aller
38.  1:25.68 John Benwell
39.  1:25.92 speedcube.insta
40.  1:26.84 InlandEmpireCuber
41.  1:29.89 Nayano
42.  1:33.74 Henry Lipka
43.  1:34.99 Ian Pang
44.  1:36.51 OriEy
45.  1:37.45 SpiFunTastic
46.  1:40.39 TheCubingAddict980
47.  1:42.71 pizzacrust
48.  1:43.80 HooverCuber
49.  1:49.23 VIBE_ZT
50.  1:52.85 Comvat
51.  1:58.42 OHboi
52.  2:03.02 toinou06cubing
53.  2:03.29 Brayden Adams
54.  2:07.81 [email protected]
55.  2:19.88 wearephamily1719
56.  2:21.72 BenChristman1
57.  2:23.31 Jacck
58.  2:57.62 MatsBergsten
59.  3:13.71 I'm not rouxd


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(28)
1.  1:50.09 Sean Hartman
2.  1:53.84 Khairur Rachim
3.  1:58.19 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  2:06.12 ichcubegern
5.  2:09.67 HawaiiLife745
6.  2:10.48 boroc226han
7.  2:18.32 dollarstorecubes
8.  2:18.65 Luke Garrett
9.  2:19.76 DGCubes
10.  2:26.37 milo black
11.  2:35.25 nevinscph
12.  2:40.16 V.Kochergin
13.  2:44.20 abunickabhi
14.  2:48.63 Neb
15.  2:52.01 asacuber
16.  2:53.72 fun at the joy
17.  2:56.85 Casper A.
18.  3:26.66 UnknownCanvas
19.  3:38.88 [email protected]
20.  3:42.64 OriEy
21.  3:46.15 Nayano
22.  3:47.67 TheCubingAddict980
23.  4:06.58 d2polld
24.  4:22.49 Ian Pang
25.  5:28.56 HooverCuber
26.  5:39.68 Jacck
27.  6:19.74 BenChristman1
28.  7:23.05 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(12)
1.  3:53.65 Sean Hartman
2.  4:00.29 OriginalUsername
3.  4:17.63 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:55.07 dollarstorecubes
5.  5:02.23 DGCubes
6.  5:14.26 milo black
7.  5:16.03 boroc226han
8.  5:34.68 nevinscph
9.  5:56.02 abunickabhi
10.  7:26.17 Nayano
11.  8:13.47 OriEy
12.  12:13.57 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  6:15.15 Sean Hartman
2.  7:12.68 ichcubegern
3.  8:09.18 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  9:01.31 DiscolouredWenis
5.  9:02.27 nevinscph
6.  9:47.08 DGCubes
7.  9:48.49 João Vinicius
8.  9:54.37 dollarstorecubes
9.  9:58.09 boroc226han
10.  10:14.07 abunickabhi
11.  13:19.32 OriEy
12.  14:47.91 John Benwell
13.  15:34.92 Nayano
14.  19:27.60 Jacck


*Clock*(32)
1.  5.39 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.48 MattP98
3.  6.71 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.90 arquillian
5.  6.97 Sean Hartman
6.  7.15 dollarstorecubes
7.  8.12 DesertWolf
8.  8.29 JoXCuber
9.  8.47 typo56
10.  8.89 BradenTheMagician
11.  9.64 trav1
12.  9.69 Cubeorithms
13.  10.49 parkertrager
14.  10.55 Luke Garrett
15.  10.58 Shadowjockey
16.  10.77 V.Kochergin
17.  10.99 NewoMinx
18.  11.25 OriginalUsername
19.  11.45 NathanaelCubes
20.  12.28 AlphaCam625
21.  12.35 Dylan is nub
22.  12.92 epride17
23.  14.14 Neb
24.  14.38 revaldoah
25.  14.58 remopihel
26.  14.79 fun at the joy
27.  17.58 boroc226han
28.  17.77 Isaac Latta
29.  23.58 nevinscph
30.  29.79 John Benwell
31.  30.16 Jacck
32.  39.64 ichcubegern


*Megaminx*(49)
1.  46.59 AidanNoogie
2.  51.27 Sean Hartman
3.  53.39 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  54.57 arquillian
5.  55.67 NewoMinx
6.  1:00.06 tJardigradHe
7.  1:00.45 OriginalUsername
8.  1:01.20 HawaiiLife745
9.  1:01.81 wuque man
10.  1:03.39 Sameer Aggarwal
11.  1:03.60 MrKuba600
12.  1:04.29 CubicOreo
13.  1:06.64 DGCubes
14.  1:10.31 ichcubegern
15.  1:12.59 Cubeorithms
16.  1:12.62 Shadowjockey
17.  1:14.02 milo black
18.  1:14.61 Clément B.
19.  1:14.96 TipsterTrickster
20.  1:16.61 trav1
21.  1:18.16 dollarstorecubes
22.  1:18.31 Fred Lang
23.  1:19.17 Keroma12
24.  1:25.45 Cooki348
25.  1:30.23 BradyCubes08
26.  1:30.51 Nutybaconator
27.  1:31.89 Logan
28.  1:32.29 Coinman_
29.  1:34.53 nevinscph
30.  1:34.85 AlphaCam625
31.  1:36.15 João Vinicius
32.  1:36.44 [email protected]
33.  1:39.63 Axel Lönnstedt
34.  1:41.45 boroc226han
35.  1:44.60 TheNoobCuber
36.  1:50.67 SpiFunTastic
37.  1:51.97 fun at the joy
38.  1:52.50 Sub1Hour
39.  1:53.60 abunickabhi
40.  2:12.23 ThatLucas
41.  2:15.12 VIBE_ZT
42.  2:33.37 monstercuber
43.  2:34.77 Underwatercuber
44.  2:39.30 speedcube.insta
45.  3:24.89 BenChristman1
46.  4:11.06 Jacck
47.  DNF G2013
47.  DNF turtwig
47.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*Pyraminx*(99)
1.  2.26 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.39 MrKuba600
3.  2.53 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.64 milo black
5.  2.75 Magdamini
6.  2.79 MLGCubez
7.  2.80 Toothcraver55
7.  2.80 Cooki348
9.  2.82 Dylan is nub
10.  2.88 parkertrager
11.  3.02 DGCubes
12.  3.34 Sean Hartman
13.  3.38 SpiFunTastic
14.  3.42 Sameer Aggarwal
15.  3.45 Ontricus
16.  3.54 asacuber
17.  3.55 remopihel
18.  3.63 TipsterTrickster
19.  3.68 Zac04attack
20.  3.73 BradenTheMagician
21.  3.74 oliviervlcube
22.  3.79 Logan
23.  3.81 CubicOreo
24.  3.87 BradyCubes08
25.  3.99 Cheng
26.  4.25 typo56
27.  4.49 Zeke Mackay
28.  4.55 Cuz Red
29.  4.64 CubingwithChris
30.  4.74 V.Kochergin
31.  4.75 JoXCuber
32.  4.79 NewoMinx
33.  4.80 OriginalUsername
33.  4.80 Shadowjockey
35.  4.83 UnknownCanvas
35.  4.83 MattP98
37.  4.88 João Vinicius
38.  4.96 mihnea3000
39.  4.98 AlphaCam625
40.  4.99 Trig0n
40.  4.99 Color Cuber
42.  5.12 arquillian
43.  5.20 boroc226han
44.  5.49 Luke Garrett
44.  5.49 Parke187
46.  5.52 MCuber
46.  5.52 NathanaelCubes
48.  5.64 ExultantCarn
49.  5.72 dollarstorecubes
50.  5.75 HawaiiLife745
51.  5.91 taco_schell
52.  6.02 ichcubegern
53.  6.09 [email protected]
54.  6.15 Neb
55.  6.17 trav1
56.  6.25 VIBE_ZT
57.  6.29 Nutybaconator
58.  6.38 Rollercoasterben
59.  6.48 TheNoobCuber
60.  6.49 Cubeorithms
61.  6.66 bennettstouder
62.  6.69 fun at the joy
63.  6.76 Billybong378
64.  6.98 DesertWolf
65.  7.09 Julio974
66.  7.14 monstercuber
67.  7.38 Brayden Adams
68.  7.49 G2013
69.  7.53 Underwatercuber
70.  7.74 Alpha cuber
71.  7.85 riz3ndrr
72.  8.12 Koen van Aller
73.  8.49 [email protected]
74.  8.73 abunickabhi
75.  8.74 Immolated-Marmoset
76.  8.88 ARandomCuber
77.  8.98 Axel Lönnstedt
78.  9.01 epride17
79.  9.33 wearephamily1719
80.  9.56 topppits
81.  9.64 eyeball321
82.  9.79 Jmuncuber
83.  9.87 TheCubingAddict980
84.  9.95 FaTyl
85.  10.25 Comvat
86.  10.42 OHboi
87.  10.49 BenChristman1
88.  10.70 Fred Lang
89.  11.23 Ian Pang
89.  11.23 RapsinSix
91.  11.98 Thelegend12
92.  12.81 John Benwell
93.  14.46 nevinscph
94.  15.07 I'm not rouxd
95.  15.60 SoaringAscent
96.  17.20 Jacck
97.  20.70 JustAnotherCuber
98.  22.49 MarkA64
99.  31.08 Eligora


*Square-1*(78)
1.  7.62 Cubeorithms
2.  7.79 jackeyguy
3.  8.14 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  9.05 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  10.86 Shadowjockey
6.  11.09 MLGCubez
7.  11.53 Dylan is nub
8.  12.27 Clément B.
9.  12.72 MrKuba600
10.  12.87 tJardigradHe
11.  12.94 DesertWolf
12.  13.24 Sean Hartman
13.  13.42 arquillian
14.  13.50 BradyCubes08
15.  14.03 Coneman
16.  14.72 Rollercoasterben
17.  14.80 typo56
18.  15.11 BradenTheMagician
19.  15.39 MichaelNielsen
20.  15.44 asacuber
21.  15.54 Magdamini
22.  15.88 trav1
23.  16.00 JoXCuber
24.  16.45 CubingwithChris
25.  16.66 Mikikajek
26.  16.84 MCuber
27.  16.87 NewoMinx
28.  16.88 jancsi02
29.  16.90 Luke Garrett
30.  17.07 Sub1Hour
31.  17.20 milo black
32.  17.66 Underwatercuber
33.  18.08 OriginalUsername
34.  18.26 DGCubes
35.  19.77 ichcubegern
36.  20.34 HawaiiLife745
37.  20.84 Logan
38.  20.95 remopihel
39.  21.24 NathanaelCubes
40.  21.25 MattP98
41.  21.45 turtwig
42.  21.88 boroc226han
43.  22.82 riz3ndrr
44.  23.24 ThatLucas
45.  23.34 ExultantCarn
46.  23.39 AlphaCam625
47.  23.92 mihnea3000
48.  24.70 Keenan Johnson
49.  24.84 VIBE_ZT
50.  25.08 bennettstouder
51.  25.56 Trig0n
52.  25.74 monstercuber
53.  26.96 Comvat
54.  27.20 João Vinicius
55.  27.26 FaTyl
56.  28.19 dollarstorecubes
57.  29.79 fun at the joy
58.  31.05 DonovanTheCool
59.  31.51 Ontricus
60.  32.39 Julio974
61.  33.07 TheNoobCuber
62.  33.37 CubicOreo
63.  33.52 Fred Lang
64.  34.96 Neb
65.  35.64 Nutybaconator
66.  41.60 Mike Hughey
67.  42.88 Parke187
68.  43.40 RyuKagamine
69.  44.77 SpiFunTastic
70.  45.59 Ian Pang
71.  46.62 abunickabhi
72.  51.83 Billybong378
73.  52.62 Alpha cuber
74.  54.24 nevinscph
75.  55.90 taco_schell
76.  56.67 epride17
77.  1:24.17 Jacck
78.  1:35.12 BenChristman1


*Skewb*(94)
1.  2.07 milo black
2.  2.48 BradyCubes08
3.  2.85 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  3.11 riz3ndrr
5.  3.12 tJardigradHe
6.  3.26 MrKuba600
7.  3.27 OriginalUsername
8.  3.35 scarrillo_cuber
9.  3.39 Dylan is nub
10.  3.41 TipsterTrickster
11.  3.46 Color Cuber
12.  3.49 Isaac Latta
13.  3.55 asacuber
14.  3.83 Sean Hartman
15.  3.86 CubicOreo
16.  3.88 Magdamini
17.  4.00 NewoMinx
18.  4.01 JackPfeifer
19.  4.04 MLGCubez
19.  4.04 DhruvA
21.  4.13 ichcubegern
22.  4.19 Legomanz
22.  4.19 typo56
24.  4.22 MichaelNielsen
25.  4.25 Zac04attack
26.  4.28 CubingwithChris
27.  4.42 AlphaCam625
28.  4.58 d2polld
29.  4.61 MCuber
30.  4.66 boroc226han
31.  4.70 Luke Garrett
32.  4.72 Coneman
33.  4.81 trav1
34.  4.95 Shadowjockey
35.  4.96 Logan
36.  4.99 Trig0n
37.  5.08 MattP98
38.  5.15 remopihel
38.  5.15 VIBE_ZT
40.  5.22 Alpha cuber
41.  5.24 Parke187
42.  5.27 V.Kochergin
43.  5.29 Rollercoasterben
44.  5.32 taco_schell
45.  5.37 arquillian
46.  5.49 DesertWolf
47.  5.50 Nutybaconator
48.  5.51 Immolated-Marmoset
49.  5.52 G2013
50.  5.55 JoXCuber
51.  5.74 NathanaelCubes
52.  5.75 Mikikajek
53.  5.84 Julio974
54.  6.06 HawaiiLife745
55.  6.28 eyeball321
56.  6.29 DGCubes
57.  6.51 dollarstorecubes
58.  6.57 epride17
59.  6.59 Neb
60.  6.77 [email protected]
61.  7.03 Comvat
62.  7.18 Ontricus
63.  7.47 Zeke Mackay
64.  7.61 Fred Lang
65.  7.78 mihnea3000
66.  7.94 FaTyl
67.  8.03 SpiFunTastic
68.  8.09 jackeyguy
69.  8.16 RapsinSix
70.  8.23 fun at the joy
71.  8.65 ARandomCuber
71.  8.65 topppits
73.  8.82 Billybong378
74.  8.87 Cooki348
75.  9.19 OHboi
76.  9.23 Michael DeLaRosa
77.  9.53 Underwatercuber
78.  10.92 Henry Lipka
79.  11.60 HooverCuber
80.  12.38 Mike Hughey
81.  12.61 I'm not rouxd
82.  12.83 Nayano
83.  13.27 Koen van Aller
84.  14.60 Thelegend12
85.  14.74 Brayden Adams
86.  15.03 TheCubingAddict980
87.  15.80 wearephamily1719
88.  15.90 Jacck
89.  15.97 [email protected]
90.  16.12 BenChristman1
91.  16.18 John Benwell
92.  17.07 Cubeorithms
93.  17.42 abunickabhi
94.  18.62 nevinscph


*Kilominx*(9)
1.  27.44 milo black
2.  28.86 CubicOreo
3.  29.02 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  29.20 DGCubes
5.  38.58 dollarstorecubes
6.  38.93 abunickabhi
7.  55.72 NathanaelCubes
8.  1:40.53 BenChristman1
9.  11:50.99 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  3:51.96 Sean Hartman
2.  4:02.97 OriginalUsername
3.  4:26.08 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  5:09.27 boroc226han
5.  5:13.36 dollarstorecubes
6.  5:19.27 BradyCubes08
7.  5:33.49 Ontricus
8.  5:48.64 João Vinicius
9.  5:49.22 fun at the joy
10.  6:23.93 Neb
11.  6:49.18 Color Cuber
12.  7:55.34 riz3ndrr
13.  15:35.18 Jacck


*Redi Cube*(17)
1.  6.58 milo black
2.  9.38 Trig0n
3.  9.66 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  10.19 2017LAMB06
5.  10.47 dollarstorecubes
6.  14.00 DGCubes
7.  14.80 Color Cuber
8.  15.14 ichcubegern
9.  16.05 JoXCuber
10.  16.69 OriginalUsername
11.  17.66 Sean Hartman
12.  23.85 abunickabhi
13.  24.71 Neb
14.  26.21 Rollercoasterben
15.  27.34 NathanaelCubes
16.  41.16 FaTyl
17.  59.05 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  18.37 milo black
2.  24.63 Ontricus
3.  30.08 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  33.59 ichcubegern
5.  35.17 DGCubes
6.  39.45 abunickabhi
7.  41.80 Billybong378
8.  50.15 dollarstorecubes
9.  51.95 UnknownCanvas
10.  1:37.03 Jacck



*Contest results*(185)
1.  1272 Sean Hartman
2.  1097 OriginalUsername
3.  1021 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1019 milo black
5.  899 tJardigradHe
6.  893 arquillian
7.  888 dollarstorecubes
8.  848 asacuber
9.  831 BradyCubes08
10.  826 DGCubes
11.  803 boroc226han
12.  796 Khairur Rachim
13.  788 Luke Garrett
14.  787 MrKuba600
15.  780 parkertrager
16.  744 Shadowjockey
17.  731 CubingwithChris
17.  731 HawaiiLife745
19.  706 NewoMinx
20.  682 typo56
21.  674 Ontricus
22.  667 MattP98
23.  664 abunickabhi
24.  658 Dylan is nub
25.  656 AlphaCam625
26.  650 MichaelNielsen
27.  642 jancsi02
28.  630 fun at the joy
29.  628 Nutybaconator
30.  625 CubicOreo
31.  618 riz3ndrr
32.  604 João Vinicius
33.  603 NathanaelCubes
34.  585 Logan
35.  579 remopihel
36.  573 Zeke Mackay
37.  572 wuque man
38.  554 G2013
39.  549 Clément B.
40.  542 Coinman_
41.  540 BradenTheMagician
42.  538 turtwig
43.  536 MLGCubez
44.  520 Sameer Aggarwal
45.  517 Magdamini
46.  514 DiscolouredWenis
47.  512 JoXCuber
48.  502 DhruvA
49.  500 V.Kochergin
50.  487 Trig0n
50.  487 [email protected]
52.  478 nevinscph
52.  478 mihnea3000
54.  472 Neb
55.  464 Mikikajek
56.  455 JackPfeifer
56.  455 trav1
58.  437 Rollercoasterben
59.  429 MCuber
60.  424 monstercuber
61.  417 ExultantCarn
62.  409 d2polld
63.  405 SpiFunTastic
64.  404 DesertWolf
65.  402 Dylan Swarts
66.  401 Cheng
66.  401 ARandomCuber
68.  394 Fred Lang
69.  391 Coneman
70.  390 Color Cuber
71.  385 Legomanz
72.  381 Underwatercuber
73.  373 TipsterTrickster
74.  367 Michael DeLaRosa
75.  360 Parke187
76.  332 Cubeorithms
77.  324 Sub1Hour
78.  321 ThatLucas
79.  318 2017LAMB06
80.  314 Cooki348
81.  312 Axel Lönnstedt
82.  307 Varun Mohanraj
83.  300 VIBE_ZT
84.  293 Jacck
85.  290 jackeyguy
85.  290 OHboi
87.  285 cuberkid10
88.  278 Koen van Aller
89.  275 xyzzy
90.  270 Alpha cuber
91.  269 jvier
92.  268 bennettstouder
93.  264 UnknownCanvas
94.  262 RapsinSix
94.  262 AidanNoogie
96.  260 TheNoobCuber
97.  254 speedcube.insta
98.  249 TheCubingAddict980
99.  244 Casper A.
100.  242 Isaac Latta
101.  240 Glomnipotent
101.  240 zhata
103.  239 Toothcraver55
104.  232 fortissim2
105.  228 eyeball321
106.  226 epride17
107.  225 Brayden Adams
108.  220 FaTyl
109.  219 Comvat
110.  216 John Benwell
111.  210 topppits
112.  209 Keenan Johnson
113.  207 Nayano
114.  206 Julio974
115.  199 Ian Pang
116.  197 InlandEmpireCuber
116.  197 Henry Lipka
116.  197 abhijat
119.  196 Immolated-Marmoset
120.  194 Billybong378
121.  193 OriEy
122.  186 20luky3
123.  173 weatherman223
124.  172 SpeedCubeReview
125.  167 taco_schell
126.  157 thecubingwizard
127.  156 niclas.mach
128.  155 Zac04attack
129.  154 Zach Clark
129.  154 MatsBergsten
131.  153 Keroma12
132.  152 HooverCuber
133.  146 Liam Wadek
134.  137 DonovanTheCool
135.  136 Mike Hughey
136.  131 obelisk477
137.  127 Cuber2113
138.  125 BenChristman1
139.  123 revaldoah
140.  119 pantu2000
141.  116 [email protected]
142.  114 pizzacrust
143.  109 Petri Krzywacki
144.  104 Aadil- ali
145.  103 T1_M0
146.  92 wearephamily1719
147.  89 scarrillo_cuber
148.  88 toinou06cubing
149.  85 Thelegend12
150.  81 oliviervlcube
151.  78 One Wheel
151.  78 jakgun0130
153.  75 I'm not rouxd
153.  75 sigalig
155.  74 Cuz Red
155.  74 danvie
157.  69 vilkkuti25
158.  57 Kal-Flo
159.  56 jake.levine
160.  53 PingPongCuber
161.  51 PetrusQuber
162.  50 MarkA64
163.  49 Jmuncuber
164.  48 Lvl9001Wizard
164.  48 RyuKagamine
166.  41 Smiles
167.  39 SoaringAscent
167.  39 daniel678
167.  39 [email protected]
170.  38 Bogdan
171.  37 Andrew_Rizo
172.  35 Pratyush Manas
172.  35 Theo Leinad
174.  34 Jack314
175.  32 V.ASHOK
176.  25 GG
176.  25 TheDubDubJr
178.  24 JustAnotherCuber
179.  23 TheodorNordstrand
180.  22 dnguyen2204
181.  21 Vraj95Soni
182.  20 OJ Cubing
183.  15 Pedro Ruthielmo
184.  4 eff82
185.  3 Eligora


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2019)

185 competitors this week. And the winner for this week is number 37.

That means our winner this week is *wuque man!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

